# Has my water pump failed..???



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Just completed my engine rebuild car started first time 

However, only drove a few minutes when the water temp hit 120C 

The water pump was not changed or taken off during the re-build so have no reason to think it should have failed. 

I have changed the radiator to an aftermarket one, but agian i can't see this being the problem. 

The water is not flowing round the engine, the top hose is red hot, the bottom hose is cold, the vents in the car and hoses to the heater matrix stay cold. 

When I take off the top hose and try to blow into it I can't - its like there's a blockage stopping the circuit of water. 


Does anyone know what could be the problem from these results...?

Cheers
Ant


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Are you sure you have the bled the system properly?

It takes a few minutes for the thermostat to open, but if you have air in the cylinder head, it will overheat before the TS even opens to allow water to flow through the rad.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

have you checked for head gasket faliure?


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

I didn't think about the thermostat - could that be stuck?

The air vents in the car stay cold though, these should be warm whether the thermostat is working or not.


----------

